# LOST - Wednesday 10/19/05 9:00 PM EDT



## fett527 (Oct 19, 2005)

> Next Episode:
> Wednesday, Oct. 19, 9/8c
> "...And Found"
> Michael sets off into the jungle by himself determined to find Walt, but discovers that he is not alone. Meanwhile, Sawyer and Jin are ordered by their captors to take them to their camp, and Sun frantically searches for her missing wedding ring.




Of course Michael's not alone.  What would he expect?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 19, 2005)

Curse the Gods for putting Lost on the same night at Game 6 of the NLCS!!!!!  And curse me for having only one TV!!!  I'll have to acquire the episode from somewhere since they don't rerun it here.  Cardinals Baseball trumps any TV show.   

I sure hope someone puts that b...woman from the tail section in her place.  Beating Sawyer like that.  Why are they holding other passengers "captive" anyway?  You would think they would ease up now that they know they aren't "the others".  Well Jack will straighten this crap out.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Oct 19, 2005)

Game what of the who?  I'm more concerned with the Rangers/Islanders tilt...

You can get Lost episodes on iTunes for $1.99 each.

There's some kind of HUGE spoiler over at aintitcool, but I didn't read it or the Talkback.



			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> Of course Michael's not alone.  What would he expect?




Michael doesn't strike me as especially intelligent.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 19, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> Michael doesn't strike me as especially intelligent.





As compared to who, the rest of the brilliant people in the cast?
I'm just curious as to what makes him not very intelligent in your eyes.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't really quote you a scene or anything. We've been watching the first season on DVD, and Michael's attempts to connect with Walt (if you want to call it that), and some other things, look to me like he just doesn't "get it." Kinda stubborn, kinda dense, not a lot of ideas. The character just makes that impression on me.

This week, for example: going off alone to look for Walt, given everything that's happened. Not too smart.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 19, 2005)

Michael is a prime example of a low Wisdom, but average to slightly above Intelligence.

[EDIT] Oh, and iTunes doesn't have the recent eppy up yet.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 19, 2005)

What format does iTunes sell the episodes in?


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 19, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> What format does iTunes sell the episodes in?




MPEG4 or H.264, 320x240 res. 

They aren't available until the day after the episode airs though.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 19, 2005)

I was stunned when I watched this episode! They killed the entire cast - well, everyone but Hurley....

8P


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 19, 2005)

> Michael sets off into the jungle by himself determined to find Walt, but discovers that he is not alone.



Umm... if he was to set off into the jungle by himself, he could reasonably assume he'd be alone, don'tcha think?

I don't get why you're saying he's dumb.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 19, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> MPEG4 or H.264, 320x240 res.
> 
> They aren't available until the day after the episode airs though.



 So it that only playable in Quicktime?


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 19, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> So it that only playable in Quicktime?




MPEG 4 is a standard format, H.264 is as well, but is not as widely supported and might require some level of hardware support. Quicktime is available for windows in any case.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> This week, for example: going off alone to look for Walt, given everything that's happened. Not too smart.




What's happened?  A few people stole the kid from their raft.  There is this rumor if the others, but nothing was discovered about that.  THere is some unknown monster on the island and polar bears, but not much seems to come of that.

There are lots of hints that the viewers gets from watching all the characters, but Michael is not aware of all of that.  Plus, to get his son I imagine he is willing to risk everything he has.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Oct 19, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Umm... if he was to set off into the jungle by himself, he could reasonably assume he'd be alone, don'tcha think?
> 
> I don't get why you're saying he's dumb.




It's my own impression, that's all.

And even though I've _shared_ it, it's still mine. I'm keeping it.

In fact, I'm taking my impression, and I'm going home.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What's happened?  A few people stole the kid from their raft.  There is this rumor if the others, but nothing was discovered about that.  THere is some unknown monster on the island and polar bears, but not much seems to come of that.
> 
> There are lots of hints that the viewers gets from watching all the characters, but Michael is not aware of all of that.  Plus, to get his son I imagine he is willing to risk everything he has.




Exactly. 

If someone took MY child, I'd be going to look for him also, come hell or high water. 

and I agree with one of the above posters, average or above average intelligence but meduim to low wisdom.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 19, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> MPEG 4 is a standard format, H.264 is as well, but is not as widely supported and might require some level of hardware support. Quicktime is available for windows in any case.



 Yeah but will it play in Linux?  I hate paying for something that will be tied to a particular player.  I use VLC for all my video playback. 

Anyway thanks for the info, I'll stop derailing the thread.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 19, 2005)

Granted i would do anything to get my child back, I would like to think I would have enough wisdom to get help, especialy with all the weird things on the island. 

Mike knows about the monster, polar bear, he knows there are _others_ as well.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Mike knows about the monster, polar bear, he knows there are _others_ as well.




A monster that hadn't really been seen at all, and not for weeks.  A Polar bear that is dead, and the others that they know nothing about.  It really is not hard to disregard all of that.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> A monster that hadn't really been seen at all, and not for weeks.  A Polar bear that is dead, and the others that they know nothing about.  It really is not hard to disregard all of that.




How many more rounds do you have left. Your just shooting down all my ideas.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> A monster that hadn't really been seen at all, and not for weeks.




Just because they haven't seen it for weeks, doesn't mean it is magically gone.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> A Polar bear that is dead,




There could be more...




			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> and the others that they know nothing about




Other than they like to blow people's boats up, kidnap babies and children, and have guns (remember, Sawyer did get shot in front of Michael).

And that is just from what we know...  What other dangers might he possibly run into that we don't even know about yet?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> How many more rounds do you have left. Your just shooting down all my ideas.




I'm just offering another point of view.  We have nice hints on things but we know very little about the monster, the bear, and the others


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2005)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Just because they haven't seen it for weeks, doesn't mean it is magically gone.




and it doesn't mean it is still threat either.  It doesn't mean anything.





> There could be more...




There could be none



> Other than they like to blow people's boats up, kidnap babies and children, and have guns (remember, Sawyer did get shot in front of Michael).
> 
> And that is just from what we know...  What other dangers might he possibly run into that we don't even know about yet?




And its his son.  I don't think he cares about the risks as the reward of getting his son back is worth every risk.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And its his son.  I don't think he cares about the risks as the reward of getting his son back is worth every risk.




As someone who has a 3 year old boy himself, that last part (WORTH EVERY RISK) is the important one. Nothing trumps the love for one's child, most rationality goes right out of the window...


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think most people would err on the side of "expect the worst" when they are confronted with the unknown and thrust into a situation like this, especially with all that has gone on.

And this is an email I got from a friend regarding possible future episodes (highlight to read):

From Watch with Kristin:





Tubers, I tore myself away from the TV on Tuesday night (thank God for TiVo) to go to a Green Day concert, and was I ever glad I did. As I walked into L.A.'s Wiltern Theater, I spied the mug of the gorgeous Matthew Fox! It turns out he's a major Green Day fan and flew back from Hawaii just to see the show. He told me he's been friends with the band for several years and has been interested in their music for even longer. When I asked him if the rest of the cast was jealous that he took time off to come out here, he smiled and let me in on a little secret. "Yeah, they're probably a bit jealous, but we all got some down time. Actually, none of the regular cast is in the episode we're shooting right now, so you figure that out!" Hmmm, I wonder what other actors are working this week...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2005)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> I think most people would err on the side of "expect the worst" when they are confronted with the unknown and thrust into a situation like this, especially with all that has gone on.




But really not a lot has gone on.  It's only been 44 days, Survival has been the biggest obsticle.  They hint at a lot of worse things on this show but since the reveal nothing its hard to say what the characters on the show should think or do.  

And your spoiler is actually linked to another spoiler we had posted last week.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 20, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Yeah but will it play in Linux?  I hate paying for something that will be tied to a particular player.  I use VLC for all my video playback.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the info, I'll stop derailing the thread.




They do usually do an encore Saturday night.  Check your local listings!


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 20, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Yeah but will it play in Linux?  I hate paying for something that will be tied to a particular player.  I use VLC for all my video playback.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the info, I'll stop derailing the thread.




VLC - the cross-platform media player and streaming server
VLC (initially VideoLAN Client) is a highly portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats (MPEG-1, MPEG-2, *MPEG-4*, DivX, mp3, ogg, ...) as well as DVDs, VCDs, and various streaming protocols. It can also be used as a server to stream in unicast or multicast in IPv4 or IPv6 on a high-bandwidth network.


----------



## shaylon (Oct 20, 2005)

This ep is having a difficult time keeping my attention.  Anyone else bored?

Hey I learned that Jin was a waiter.  Oh wait, knew that.  Hey learned that Sun's parents were protective.  Oh wait, I knew that too.

No one talking during the show?

-Shay


----------



## fett527 (Oct 20, 2005)

3 weeks!!!!!!!!!   MY HEAD ASPLODE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2005)

And the Other are Druids, NE Druids...they pass through the woods with out leaving a trail.  

Not the best episode, the one new guy that helped Jin was cool.  Any one able to count how many Others went by?  It seemed like about 8 to me but the with the switching camera angles it was hard to say.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 20, 2005)

I wasn't worried about this episode, I wasn't expecting much from it.  After the overload of info from the first few episodes there's going to be a slower one.  And I am still enjoying the flahbacks.  I love how character driven this series is.


----------



## CrusaderX (Oct 20, 2005)

I really like the Jin and Sun story.  They're so cute together.


----------



## Rel (Oct 20, 2005)

This was probably the least captivating episode of Lost I've ever seen.  Given how riveting the show has been, that's not a huge criticism but still I felt this was a bit weak.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> This was probably the least captivating episode of Lost I've ever seen.  Given how riveting the show has been, that's not a huge criticism but still I felt this was a bit weak.




Why weak?  It was slow and it did not reveal much as far as the mystery, but does that make it weak?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why weak?  It was slow and it did not reveal much as far as the mystery, but does that make it weak?




Yes


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 20, 2005)

Heh!  

Well, we learned the name of "Mr. Echo", and that "The Others" don't leave tracks (and one of them carries a Teddy Bear on a string...)  We also "learned" that John Ford ("Sawyer") will leave his "buddies" to the others, easily enough.

We also learned that the TV Show, Lost, will be losing another cast member in three weeks!  

Bets?


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> A monster that hadn't really been seen at all, and not for weeks.  A Polar bear that is dead, and the others that they know nothing about.  It really is not hard to disregard all of that.



There's more than one polar bear...Sawyer killed one in the second episode, I believe....but there was another later in season 1.  And a third maybe?  Or was it just two so far?

Banshee


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 20, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Heh!
> 
> Well, we learned the name of "Mr. Echo", and that "The Others" don't leave tracks (and one of them carries a Teddy Bear on a string...)  We also "learned" that John Ford ("Sawyer") will leave his "buddies" to the others, easily enough.
> 
> ...




I didn't see the trailer.....they're losing *another* cast member?  Anyone want to bet it's Michael?

I got the impression that the "Other" with the teddy bear was Walt.  Was it not?

Banshee


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 20, 2005)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> I didn't see the trailer.....they're losing *another* cast member?  Anyone want to bet it's Michael?




I'm thinking someone else... someone who hasn't contributed much thus far. *fingers crossed*



> I got the impression that the "Other" with the teddy bear was Walt.  Was it not?




Not positive, but I think the teddy bear dragger's feet were white, which would rule out Walt. Anyone with the show recorded who can check?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 20, 2005)

As far as who's gonna die on the next episode this has already been revealed.

[sblock]
Shannon
[/sblock]


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone want a season 1 recap? Check out this flash..

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/272811


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 20, 2005)

I think we learned that there are others and then there are others...the group walking in the forest were less well dressed than the "boat others" and they came from the center of the island, aka "jungle others".  

Mmmmm, Sun.    

Basicly a filler show, Micheal does not listen, Sawyer is an ass, Echo is a standup guy (but you have to wonder about that name: ROM)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 20, 2005)

The name is actually "Eku" according to various places I've seen it.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Oct 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> A monster that hadn't really been seen at all, and not for weeks.  A Polar bear that is dead, and the others that they know nothing about.  It really is not hard to disregard all of that.




No, it isn't hard I guess. But it isn't SMART either! Which was the whole question: whether ignoring monsters you know very little about, and Others you know to be dangerous, is a smart move. I think you can agree that it's not smart, even if it was his only choice (given that he'll do anything to get his son back--I accept that. I'd do similarly...but I'd get help.)



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> ...Micheal does not listen...




Ah...but he does listen! In the end he agrees that he can't do anything for Walt in this way, and agrees to go back for the time being. Just about completely redeemed himself in my eyes.

He must've hit level 4 and put a point in Wisdom.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 20, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> You would think they would ease up now that they know they aren't "the others".




I get the idea that the Others did the same thing to them that they did to our castaways: put in a mole. They didn't have the flight manifest, so they couldn't do anything about theirs. They used to be 23 and now they're, what, 8 (assuming there aren't any more people back at the shelter); so the Others have either been picking them off or killed a bunch of them earlier. I think it would make them pretty paranoid.

Otherwise, yeah, a character-building episode that probably lays the groundwork for something else later on. 

Teddy-bear Other. Did Walt _have_ a teddy bear on the island? I don't remember one. He certainly didn't have it with him when they took him.  I think it was just there to show that the Others have kids.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 20, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> As far as who's gonna die on the next episode this has already been revealed.
> 
> [sblock]
> Shannon
> [/sblock]




Good. I never liked her character. They need to kill more people. I mean the writer's need to kill more people. I mean the writers need to kill more characters.

Death To Everyone!


----------



## Rel (Oct 20, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why weak?  It was slow and it did not reveal much as far as the mystery, but does that make it weak?




If it was merely a bit slow then I probably wouldn't call it "weak".  But they showed us almost nothing new or at all unexpected.  I think that bothered me the most since something unexpected almost always happens.  The Jin and Sun backstory seemed positively tepid.  The only reason it kept me interested was looking for how "orange" would bring them together (which I'll admit was a bit clever).

It also bothered me that the Tail Section People (I'm sick of seeing them called the "other others") acted the way they did.  I GET that they're paranoid and scared from what has dwindled their numbers.  I understand them being mistrustful of these newcomers.  But if they've established that they are also 815 survivors (and I think they have based on the fact that they were able to positively ID Rose to her husband) then why does Cast Iron Bitch lady keep acting that way.  If you keep treating them like crap you're going to get a less than warm reception from the rest of the survivors.

Perhaps ALL WILL BE REVEALED as to why they are acting that way but I can see no plausible explanation for their recent actions.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> It also bothered me that the Tail Section People (I'm sick of seeing them called the "other others") acted the way they did.  I GET that they're paranoid and scared from what has dwindled their numbers.  I understand them being mistrustful of these newcomers.  But if they've established that they are also 815 survivors (and I think they have based on the fact that they were able to positively ID Rose to her husband) then why does Cast Iron Bitch lady keep acting that way.  If you keep treating them like crap you're going to get a less than warm reception from the rest of the survivors.
> 
> Perhaps ALL WILL BE REVEALED as to why they are acting that way but I can see no plausible explanation for their recent actions.



This got to me too but they told "the three" they would talk on the way, the biggest problem is they do not know them and really are just going on the hope that they are telling the truth and not leading them into a trap.  Overall, "the three" are in better shape and even better armed, sure Sawyer is shot did not make much of a deal about it.  I think they felt their lair was known to the others!

I thought it interesting that Goodwin (dead guy in forest) did not appear to be looted, with gives me the impression that whoever killed him did not need what he had on!


----------



## Rel (Oct 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> This got to me too but they told "the three" they would talk on the way, the biggest problem is they do not know them and really are just going on the hope that they are telling the truth and not leading them into a trap.




I agree and I liked how they started out all careful and prudent.  But if you decide that you're going to trust them and try to get to the other survivors on the other side of the island, you should try warming up to them a bit.  And if you don't trust them then sending (for example) Libby off with Michael by themselves was a death sentence for her.  I wanted to see them either shift gears into "Sorry for kicking your ass and throwing you in the pit" mode or else grill them about events that only someone who was on flight 815 could know about to establish their identity more securely.



> Overall, "the three" are in better shape and even better armed, sure Sawyer is shot did not make much of a deal about it.




True but that's all the more reason to try and get on their good side.



> I thought it interesting that Goodwin (dead guy in forest) did not appear to be looted, with gives me the impression that whoever killed him did not need what he had on!




Interesting point.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 20, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I get the idea that the Others did the same thing to them that they did to our castaways: put in a mole. They didn't have the flight manifest, so they couldn't do anything about theirs. They used to be 23 and now they're, what, 8 (assuming there aren't any more people back at the shelter); so the Others have either been picking them off or killed a bunch of them earlier. I think it would make them pretty paranoid.



There are only 5 from what I have seen:
Libby
Eku
Anna Lucia
Bernard
Woman w/ short hair.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Interesting point.



Nor saw him as a food source...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> No, it isn't hard I guess. But it isn't SMART either! Which was the whole question: whether ignoring monsters you know very little about, and Others you know to be dangerous, is a smart move. I think you can agree that it's not smart, even if it was his only choice (given that he'll do anything to get his son back--I accept that. I'd do similarly...but I'd get help.)




I gave up on the smart choices last season, that is why I'm suprised when they make them


----------



## fett527 (Oct 20, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Good. I never liked her character. They need to kill more people. I mean the writer's need to kill more people. I mean the writers need to kill more characters.
> 
> Death To Everyone!




Thanks for narrowing down a gender, I'll assume that was an unintentional spoiler!    NO SPOILERS FOR FUTURE EPISODES PLEASE!


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Oct 20, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Good. I never liked her character.




[Hurley]*DUDE!!!*[/Hurley]  

Where does it say SPOILERS in the thread title?

I'll be back when the season is over. Now, I will hit Submit before the rest of my post gets converted by the profanity filter. Not cool, man.


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 20, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> It's my own impression, that's all.
> 
> And even though I've _shared_ it, it's still mine. I'm keeping it.



Though I am also sharing it.

You were right - he was acting dumb. (Understandably so, due to his child's involvement, but dumb nonetheless. Thankfully he wised up at the end.)


----------



## RatPunk (Oct 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Any one able to count how many Others went by?  It seemed like about 8 to me but the with the switching camera angles it was hard to say.




Provided that each set of legs was a new one (which was hard to tell for sure with the switching camera angles), I counted 13.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 20, 2005)

I just caught the bit about "orange" leading Jin to meet Sun while thinking about the episode this morning. Cute little twist.

Also, I suspect that the teddy bear wasn't Walt's but rather Alex's (Danielle's missing daughter). 

It was fun to see Jin shut up the b-lady by catching a huge pile of fish with minimal effort.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Oct 20, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Good. I never liked her character.




Gee, thanks for narrowing it down for us...

Anyway...

I liked how we get to see a few people's skills in this episode, and how they will benefit.  For example, TSP (Tail Section Passengers) did not seem to have a good fisherman.  Jin got to show off his skills.  Eku was good at making makeshift weapons, that will certainly benefit everyone as well.  Can't wait for them to finally all come together.

Question...  Are they going to play any re-runs in the next 3 weeks, or what?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> There are only 5 from what I have seen:
> Libby
> Eku
> Anna Lucia
> ...




I believe her name was Emily.  It was mentioned when Ana was giving orders.

Also, with regards to polar bears.  WE know there is more than one polar bear - Danielle mentions it to Sayid in his first episode in season one.  I believe the line is, "if we're lucky, it's one of the polar bears."  The Lostaways don't know that though.  They all know about one polar bear, but there haven't been any others.

Again, Michael is a low-WIS character.  He can be talked into reason (as in this episode, with Eko and Jin), but he doesn't often come to it himself.

Jin rocks on toast.  The whole fishing scene was hilarious.  Also, good to know he's learning a bit of English.  I didn't catch what he said to Michael at the end though... all I caught was his name... I think it was Korean, but I'm not sure.

I found the current-day stuff with Sun tepid, but the flashbacks I enjoyed.  Far too often the flashbacks are downers, and I really enjoyed the positiveness of these.  They also shed a lot of insight into Jin's character, which is always good.  More Jin is teh awesomez.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 20, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Also, with regards to polar bears.  WE know there is more than one polar bear - Danielle mentions it to Sayid in his first episode in season one.  I believe the line is, "if we're lucky, it's one of the polar bears."  The Lostaways don't know that though.  They all know about one polar bear, but there haven't been any others.



I'm pretty sure there was a polar bear going after Walt in an episode last season, the one where Locke and Michael were clashing about Walt, with the flashbacks showing that Walt had weird powers. So there have been at least two polar bears.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 20, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I believe her name was Emily.  It was mentioned when Ana was giving orders.
> Also, with regards to polar bears.  WE know there is more than one polar bear - Danielle mentions it to Sayid in his first episode in season one.  I believe the line is, "if we're lucky, it's one of the polar bears."  The Lostaways don't know that though.  They all know about one polar bear, but there haven't been any others.




Thanks for coming up with her name.

As for the polars bears there was another that attacked Walt. IIRC Walt hid in some vines that the bear could not get through, until Mike came in to rescue him.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 20, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Also, I suspect that the teddy bear wasn't Walt's but rather Alex's (Danielle's missing daughter).
> 
> It was fun to see Jin shut up the b-lady by catching a huge pile of fish with minimal effort.




Damn you beat me to posting that. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rel (Oct 20, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Also, I suspect that the teddy bear wasn't Walt's but rather Alex's (Danielle's missing daughter).




Or son.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 20, 2005)

walt's teddy (one given to him by Micheal) was a polar bear not a bown bear...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> walt's teddy (one given to him by Micheal) was a polar bear not a bown bear...




that was in a flash back he didn't have the polar bear on the plane...least not that we've seen


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 20, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Damn you beat me to posting that.



I shall henceforth consider myself damned good sir.  



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Or son.



I believe that Danielle mentioned that Alex was her daughter the time she showed up on the beach to warn them the others were coming, right before she took Aaron. I remember it because I'd orginally assumed that Alex was a boy.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> he didn't have the polar bear on the plane...least not that we've seen



I doubt that Walt would have, or at least carry in public, a teddy bear at his age; he's a bit beyond that. Vincent is his companion nowadays.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 20, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> [Hurley]*DUDE!!!*[/Hurley]
> 
> Where does it say SPOILERS in the thread title?
> 
> I'll be back when the season is over. Now, I will hit Submit before the rest of my post gets converted by the profanity filter. Not cool, man.




Dont blame me, I used the spoiler box.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 20, 2005)

i think this was brought up in last weeks thread, But a co-worker mentioned this to me today.
I'll spoil just to be safe, but this has to do with season 1
[sblock]
She said on that on one of those Entertainment news shows, ie. Access Hollywood, They mentioned that the Dharma logo was on the plane. The scene she described was Walt jumping off one of the wings and the logo being seen breifly on the fuselage.[/sblock]

Was there any truth to this? I won't be able to re-watch until this weekend and I am dying to know.


----------



## KaosDevice (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok, sorry if this has been covered, has it been agreed that Libby with the TSP's is the girl from the photo with Desmond in the hatch?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 20, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> Where does it say SPOILERS in the thread title?




She's a stupid single-mother fugitive Korean who flirted with Jack in the lounge while having an mysterous past that touched upon the lives of all othe other characters on the island - what's to love. Anyway, her death will make the fat lotto winning washed rock-star Iraqi brain surgean hustler sad, which makes me happy.


----------



## Rel (Oct 20, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> She's a stupid single-mother fugitive Korean who flirted with Jack in the lounge while having an mysterous past that touched upon the lives of all othe other characters on the island - what's to love. Anyway, her death will make the fat lotto winning washed rock-star Iraqi brain surgean hustler sad, which makes me happy.




Waiter, I'll have what he's having.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 20, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Woman w/ short hair.




They gave her name as Cindy. Might as well have called her "red shirt", though, I'm think thinking.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Oct 20, 2005)

The other question I had...  The bald guy that Sun was dating, said he met a girl in America and was going to marry here.  Think there is any connection there to the other passengers?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 20, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry if this has been covered, has it been agreed that Libby with the TSP's is the girl from the photo with Desmond in the hatch?




No- in one of the other threads there was a link to a blown up capture of the photo, and the girl in it looks *nothing* like Cynthia Watros, save that she's blonde.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 20, 2005)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> I didn't see the trailer.....they're losing *another* cast member?  Anyone want to bet it's Michael?




Nah. He'll stick around long enough to be reunited with Walt, I'm guessing.  Maybe longer.

Shannon is getting too likeable. I'm betting on her.


----------



## KaosDevice (Oct 20, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> No- in one of the other threads there was a link to a blown up capture of the photo, and the girl in it looks *nothing* like Cynthia Watros, save that she's blonde.





Weird, I haven't had a chance to check that out. I was really hoping that was the case as it would be a reason to bring Desmond back into the fold.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 20, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Weird, I haven't had a chance to check that out. I was really hoping that was the case as it would be a reason to bring Desmond back into the fold.




Fett527 originally posted these links, but here you can check them out:

http://tinypic.com/ea5s88.jpg 
http://lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=737&pos=320

The second one is kind of dark, while the first one has been lightened a bit. Neither looks, to me, anything like Cynthia "Libby" Watros.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 21, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Good. I never liked her character. They need to kill more people. I mean the writer's need to kill more people. I mean the writers need to kill more characters.
> 
> Death To Everyone!




Thanks for removing any possiblity of it being a man.  Next time just say the damn name.  

That pisses me off!


----------



## bodhi (Oct 21, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> [Hurley]*DUDE!!!*[/Hurley]




One of my favorite things about Hurley is that he calls _everyone_ "dude".


----------



## David Howery (Oct 21, 2005)

Does anyone else think that Ana and Sawyer are getting to like each other?  That'll complicate the romance when the two groups join up... Sawyer/Kate/Jack/Ana....


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 21, 2005)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> I got the impression that the "Other" with the teddy bear was Walt.  Was it not?




The legs, while dirty and streaked with brown, surely looked white, to me!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 21, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think that Ana and Sawyer are getting to like each other?  That'll complicate the romance when the two groups join up... Sawyer/Kate/Jack/Ana....



Every girl likes the bad boy, that is a rule of life, it is really going to make things interesting, I just feel for Jack, I think he is going to be one of those 'nice guys' that always looses at love.  Oh, for the record, I think Sawyer is going to be the guy that always gets the crap kicked out of him.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 22, 2005)

Okay, I had a chance to rewatch some of the first episode from season 1 tonight and I found something interesting in Episode 3 "Tabula Rosa".

To all own the DVDs watch this episode and scan ahead to the 41st minute. The scene should be Walt walking on a wing from the plane. If you look at the bottom right  part of the fuselage in the background you see part of the Dharma logo. (Light grey symbol on a dark grey planr) If anyone has the capabilities to do a screen capture, please help out. If this has been posted befor, then my apologies for rehashing it.

Thanks


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't think that has been pointed out, thanks.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 22, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Okay, I had a chance to rewatch some of the first episode from season 1 tonight and I found something interesting in Episode 3 "Tabula Rosa".
> 
> To all own the DVDs watch this episode and scan ahead to the 41st minute. The scene should be Walt walking on a wing from the plane. If you look at the bottom right  part of the fuselage in the background you see part of the Dharma logo. (Light grey symbol on a dark grey planr) If anyone has the capabilities to do a screen capture, please help out. If this has been posted befor, then my apologies for rehashing it.
> 
> Thanks




http://lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=19&pos=529 

I take it this is what you're referring to?  It is faint but it looks like it's there.  Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the pic Fett. I'll pass along the thanks to my co-worker as well.


----------



## Rel (Oct 22, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> http://lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=19&pos=529
> 
> I take it this is what you're referring to?  It is faint but it looks like it's there.  Very cool, thanks!




I'm not convinced that that's the Dharma logo.  It just doesn't look quite right.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> http://lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=19&pos=529
> 
> I take it this is what you're referring to?  It is faint but it looks like it's there.  Very cool, thanks!




that is one slow site...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced that that's the Dharma logo.  It just doesn't look quite right.



You have to admit that if its not it is damn close to being it. You have the same general shape.
It has the eight sides to it, three concentric rings and some sort of symbol in the middle.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 23, 2005)

Now let's say that is the Dharma logo inthe picture. What does that mean for our survivors? It sure makes it seem like the plane was meant to crash on the island. Which lends credibility to them being part of an experiment. 

Also it shows how far reaching the Hanson Corp. is. Plus their disregaurd for human life. If everyone on the plane had died would they clean up the mess and get another plane to go down in the area.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 23, 2005)

That's an interesting catch, but I don't think it's the Dharma symbol, at least not one that matches up with the others we've seen.  There are no line patterns close to any of the edges.  That's all I have to go on for my opinion but I will admit that it's neat that something like that is there.  

As for the spoiler people:  CUT IT OUT.  I sorta mind that something was posted at all, even in a spoiler block that you have to click on.  If people wanted spoilers we'd go out and find them and make a thread with SPOILERS in the heading.  Jeeze.  To me, it's like the people who like to be FIRST on AICN threads (which I rarely read).  Stupid, pointless and annoying.  Want to show that you know something that others don't?  Start another thread about it.

I'll just stop now...


----------



## reveal (Oct 24, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Thanks for removing any possiblity of it being a man.  Next time just say the damn name.
> 
> That pisses me off!




Everyone stop jumping on Celt. How many of you clicked the Spoiler link once he posted "her?" Who's to say he's not joking? Who's to say that the name listed in the spoiler tag is a male? If you clicked the link to verify whether or not Celt was being truthful, you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## ASH (Oct 28, 2005)

This is the first time I have fell on to this thread, so let me add a few things.. First off I would like to know where BK's Spoiler came from because I dont actually think anyone really knows who its supposed to be.  Last season the writers actually leaked false spoilers throughout the season to try and throw people off. I will beleive it when I see it.  

This is coming from a person who normally loves spoilers... But with this show you really never know.

Next,  I think that Micheal is a bit on the dumb side, non intellegent but good with his hands kind of guy.  Which is why I think his ex -wife... the mother of Walt left him... Not cause he was stupid.. but because she wanted to protect him from Walt... It makes sense... she forced every chioice made about Walts future and we can only assume she was being not so nice. But I think she was doing it cause she loved Micheal and felt there was something different with Walt...  ALso we never find out what she dies from.  All seems a bit odd... then the thing with Walts new dad not wanting him... yeah... she was protecting Micheal cause she loved him. 

As for the last show... I think that Eku or how ever you spell it is infected...Dont ask me why, just a feeling.  The "others" want to know where the large group of survivors are... and Sawyer, Jin and Micheal are going to lead them right to it.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 29, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> This is the first time I have fell on to this thread, so let me add a few things.. First off I would like to know where BK's Spoiler came from because I dont actually think anyone really knows who its supposed to be.  Last season the writers actually leaked false spoilers throughout the season to try and throw people off. I will beleive it when I see it.
> 
> This is coming from a person who normally loves spoilers... But with this show you really never know.
> 
> ...




Hey Ash, welcome to our obsession!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 29, 2005)

There was a huge spoiler bru-haha at Aint It Cool News.com thats where I got it from. I'm suprised nobody asked earlier.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 29, 2005)

*Spoiler!*

[SBLOCK]Oh, it definitely IS Shannon that is being offed...  No doubt about that!  We have known since the first of the season that someone was going to die, and she confirmed it to ET.  Besides, she had time off to go film The Fog![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rel (Oct 29, 2005)

Steveroo, I hate to tell you this but the spoiler tag doesn't filter through the e-mail notification system so I got the full text of it in my e-mail.

I know you didn't mean any harm but that kinda sucks.  If folks are going to continue posting spoilers to these threads then I'm going to have to quit posting to them or at least quit subscribing.  :\


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 29, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK]Oh, it definitely IS Shannon that is being offed...  No doubt about that!  We have known since the first of the season that someone was going to die, and she confirmed it to ET.  Besides, she had time off to go film The Fog![/SBLOCK]





[sblock]text hidden may this will carry through on the emails  


Spoiler



They could have shot The Fog during the breaks between the seasons. Tom Welling was also on the movie, they didn't kill him off in Smallville. She could be throwing us off by saying that on ET


[/sblock]


----------



## Crothian (Oct 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Steveroo, I hate to tell you this but the spoiler tag doesn't filter through the e-mail notification system so I got the full text of it in my e-mail.
> 
> I know you didn't mean any harm but that kinda sucks.  If folks are going to continue posting spoilers to these threads then I'm going to have to quit posting to them or at least quit subscribing.  :\




just don't subscribe and check the forum once a day to see if there are new posts


----------



## Rel (Oct 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> just don't subscribe and check the forum once a day to see if there are new posts




I certainly could do that but the point stands.


----------

